
Preferential copying – making sense of decision making during a pandemic - sachinprism
https://prospecttheory.substack.com/p/preferential-copying-and-flattening
======
richajak
Most of the us think that we know "things". We belittle other people's point
of view. Doctors and politicians kept emphasizing flaw statistics, while they
did not actually understand the whole problem. There's a saying "pride comes
before the fall". We're not immune to this, lots of manufacturers and
engineers also say "what's so difficult to make a ventilator?". We talk before
we think - Tesla guy changed his mind from making ventilators to importing
them.

We also have to be cautious to only listening to tech influencer. Past history
does not mean future success. Trust your own smart judgement and survival
instinct.

